# Will this snowblower fit X585



## Mxrx81 (Feb 20, 2016)

Hi,

I bought a snow blower and a broom for $500 but they wont fit an X585. I know these attachments came off a JD420 but is there a bracket that you can buy to fit it to a X585? The new blowers can fit older tractors with the right quick attach.

Thanks for any replies!


----------

